# Earphones ~2k



## adityak469 (Jan 5, 2016)

My KZ ATE is almost gone due to my super rough usage and now I'm looking for an upgrade

Suggest me earphones around 2k which can be considered a good upgrade over KZ ATE.

PS - I've used ES18, KZ ED2, KZ ED8, KZ ED10 and currently on KZ ATE


Mic is necessary and it should be able to handle rough usage (I sometiems sleep on my earphones so there's that)

Also, it should not be too lightweight.


----------



## tkin (Jan 5, 2016)

Go for Brainwavz Delta, available in Amazon.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 5, 2016)

tkin said:


> Go for Brainwavz Delta, available in Amazon.


On my shortlist now

I'm getting 
Brainwavz M5 for 1.8k
SoundMagic E10S for 1.5k
Sony MDR XB50 for 1.5k 
on Erodov

Should I consider any of these?


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jan 5, 2016)

SoundMagic E10S have been upgraded to include angular 3.5mm jack which was the only shortcoming of the previous iteration. Sound is ery detailed and punchy along with great audio separation. These are high end earphones. SoundMAGIC E10S wins whathifi 5 times in a row & also received good review on stuff & digit.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> On my shortlist now
> 
> I'm getting
> Brainwavz M5 for 1.8k
> ...



Where are you getting Sony XB50 for 1.5k ..it 2.5k in the market


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 5, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Where are you getting Sony XB50 for 1.5k ..it 2.5k in the market


Second hand bro not brand new


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 5, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> SoundMagic E10S have been upgraded to include angular 3.5mm jack which was the only shortcoming of the previous iteration. Sound is ery detailed and punchy along with great audio separation. These are high end earphones. SoundMAGIC E10S wins whathifi 5 times in a row & also received good review on stuff & digit.


So E10S>Brainwavz Delta?


----------



## tkin (Jan 6, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> So E10S>Brainwavz Delta?


Yes, E10S is better than Delta.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 7, 2016)

tkin said:


> Yes, E10S is better than Delta.


Anything better than E10S under 2k?


----------



## zapout (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't think there is any other iem better than e10 in terms of sound and build quality under 2k.
My e10 is on its 3 year mark.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Jan 7, 2016)

If you can ignore mic then there is SoundMAGIC e30 as well..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2016)

zapout said:


> I don't think there is any other iem better than e10 in terms of sound and build quality under 2k.
> My e10 is on its 3 year mark.



is the A-B switch in E10s durable..i heard it breaks sometimes


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 7, 2016)

zapout said:


> I don't think there is any other iem better than e10 in terms of sound and build quality under 2k.
> My e10 is on its 3 year mark.


Okay so E10S is final now

Will buy ASAP

KZ ATE stopped working today ;_;


----------



## zapout (Jan 8, 2016)

No idea about ab switch.


----------

